# Finasteride causing muscle loss



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

Since starting on Fin three months ago I have lost 1-2 kilos, and look chubbier. My sex drive is gone as well. This week I started eating a couple cups of cottage cheese a day in addition to my diet to see if this will help. As everyone knows though, your hormones play a huge roll in your muscle building. Wondering if anyone knows how to curb some of these side effects or what steroid would be the best considering I am taking Fin. I took ananvar orally 15-25mg a day 5 years ago and had great results (for myself.) That was the first time in my life people actually made comments about my physique. I am reading so many contradicting opinions on anavar on its own, let alone with fin in the picture. I am currently 5-10. Roughly 87 kilos, and 13-16% body fat.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Personally mate, I'd probably rather just rock bald than use likes of fin and delay the inevitable. you'll only use drugs to temporarily combat the issue and possibly stress yourself out over it? how bad is your hair loss? to answer your question, I think you may be able to be pretty hair safe cycling test with fin alongside. I wouldn't touch var, if I was you, likelihood of it being winstrol is high! which will possibly effect your hair greatly, if MPB prone.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

UKtraffic said:


> Since starting on Fin three months ago I have lost 1-2 kilos, and look chubbier. My sex drive is gone as well. This week I started eating a couple cups of cottage cheese a day in addition to my diet to see if this will help. As everyone knows though, your hormones play a huge roll in your muscle building. Wondering if anyone knows how to curb some of these side effects or what steroid would be the best considering I am taking Fin. I took ananvar orally 15-25mg a day 5 years ago and had great results (for myself.) That was the first time in my life people actually made comments about my physique. I am reading so many contradicting opinions on anavar on its own, let alone with fin in the picture. I am currently 5-10. Roughly 87 kilos, and 13-16% body fat.


 How much fina are your taking?


----------



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

1mg per day, I am thinking of cutting back to .5 mg per day.

Had been slowly creeping up in weight and strength climbing to 88.5 kilos. Started fin and slowly me weight was going backwards. Even worse was it seems I was gaining fat. So not only did I lose 1.5 kilo of body weight, I gained fat.


----------



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

Starz said:


> Personally mate, I'd probably rather just rock bald than use likes of fin and delay the inevitable. you'll only use drugs to temporarily combat the issue and possibly stress yourself out over it? how bad is your hair loss? to answer your question, I think you may be able to be pretty hair safe cycling test with fin alongside. I wouldn't touch var, if I was you, likelihood of it being winstrol is high! which will possibly effect your hair greatly, if MPB prone.


 fair enough. my hair loss isn't to bad, but fin works best as a preventative measure. I will look like a tool bald, thats for sure. I can't grow a respectable beard to save my life. I will look like that guy in the movie powder. That being said, I don't want my dick to fall of in the process of trying to save my hair.

Assuming the var I get is exactly what its supposed to be, would you still not take it? I do think test with fin would be ok as far as MPB is concerned. I don't know a lot about steroids in general. My greater concern is shutting down natural test or estrogen levels not being kept in check. Thank you all for the reply's. Realized this is my first post. I do spend quite a bit of time just lurking through the threads and reading up.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

UKtraffic said:


> fair enough. my hair loss isn't to bad, but fin works best as a preventative measure. I will look like a tool bald, thats for sure. I can't grow a respectable beard to save my life. I will look like that guy in the movie powder. That being said, I don't want my dick to fall of in the process of trying to save my hair.
> 
> Assuming the var I get is exactly what its supposed to be, would you still not take it? I do think test with fin would be ok as far as MPB is concerned. I don't know a lot about steroids in general. My greater concern is shutting down natural test or estrogen levels not being kept in check. Thank you all for the reply's. Realized this is my first post. I do spend quite a bit of time just lurking through the threads and reading up.


 If I recall, Dutasteride is supposed to be much stronger than Fin, according to this doc 



 do you think you're MPB prone? what would you say, you was on the Norwood scale? - google. you might just have a mature hairline or some thinning, going on, I can understand, why you've chosen to use fin though of course. you may not entirely need it although and I personally strongly believe majority of UGL's pass var off as winstrol.


----------



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

Starz said:


> If I recall, Dutasteride is supposed to be much stronger than Fin, according to this doc
> 
> 
> 
> do you think you're MPB prone? what would you say, you was on the Norwood scale? - google. you might just have a mature hairline or some thinning, going on, I can understand, why you've chosen to use fin though of course. you may not entirely need it although and I personally strongly believe majority of UGL's pass var off as winstrol.


 Dude , I can't even tell you how glad I am you posted this video. Not only because its a great channel that I am going to subscribe to, but because I live several miles away from this Doctor's office. Im hoping his rates aren't to brutal, but will probably be money well spent. On the Norwood scale , I am a one. Just starting to thin and hair line receding slightly. As for the var, I am just curious is you would use it if you KNEW it was var. Like absolutely knew what it was. Not saying that I won't get something else, but I was lead to believe that was a decent option. And I liked what it did for me when I took it before. Thanks again mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

UKtraffic said:


> Dude , I can't even tell you how glad I am you posted this video. Not only because its a great channel that I am going to subscribe to, but because I live several miles away from this Doctor's office. Im hoping his rates aren't to brutal, but will probably be money well spent. On the Norwood scale , I am a one. Just starting to thin and hair line receding slightly. As for the var, I am just curious is you would use it if you KNEW it was var. Like absolutely knew what it was. Not saying that I won't get something else, but I was lead to believe that was a decent option. And I liked what it did for me when I took it before. Thanks again mate.


 What a coincidence, well, that's nice to hear, glad to of been some help. was you prescribed fina? or did you just buy it and start taking it? if you're only a Norwood 1 on the scale, you really probably have nothing to worry about and shouldn't really be using something like fin imo, due to potential sides. a doctor will probably tell you to not worry about it and to just examine your hair/hairline yearly.

How old are you? if you have passed 25 not surpassing a Norwood 1, I wouldn't worry personally. here is an interesting read below. if I was in your shoes and I KNEW it was 100% var, I'd use it, yes. however, be concerned, that if your using fin to avoid further hair loss, than AAS and certain AAS will effect the levels of DHT you exhibit. Test, Tbol, Primo, Var, Deca, EQ are some, which will be pretty hair safe, EQ being the worst, but still not too bad. anything really androgenic, stay well clear.

https://baldingblog.com/2009/06/10/receding-hairline-corners-is-it-just-a-mature-hairline-with-photos/


----------



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

Starz said:


> What a coincidence, well, that's nice to hear, glad to of been some help. was you prescribed fina? or did you just buy it and start taking it? if you're only a Norwood 1 on the scale, you really probably have nothing to worry about and shouldn't really be using something like fin imo, due to potential sides. a doctor will probably tell you to not worry about it and to just examine your hair/hairline yearly.
> 
> How old are you? if you have passed 25 not surpassing a Norwood 1, I wouldn't worry personally. here is an interesting read below. if I was in your shoes and I KNEW it was 100% var, I'd use it, yes. however, be concerned, that if your using fin to avoid further hair loss, than AAS and certain AAS will effect the levels of DHT you exhibit. Test, Tbol, Primo, Var, Deca, EQ are some, which will be pretty hair safe, EQ being the worst, but still not too bad. anything really androgenic, stay well clear.
> 
> https://baldingblog.com/2009/06/10/receding-hairline-corners-is-it-just-a-mature-hairline-with-photos/


 Im in my mid 30s. I was prescribed fin by a dermatologist. Actually this is the third different one to right me a script for Fin. And I have only seen 3 total. But that doesn't mean s**t. Im gonna try and go see the Doc from the youtube you posted. A dr who knows his stuff and will give it to me straight.


----------



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

Like you said about var, I think I got ripped off. My biggest concern is its something that will thrash me. Have you ever taken win? I ordered a test kit to see if it is var, was wondering if you have ever used those labmax test kits before? Anyways, thank you for any insight. Its much appreciated. Cheers


----------

